# Veneer glue



## wood2art (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope this is the right forum for this topic. I do quite a bit of veneering, and I like Tite-Bond Cold Press for Veneer glue. What I don't like, is the fact that you have to stir the glue before you use it, but the stupid bottles they put it in makes it impossible to stir. I have taken to pouring the glue into a larger container to make stirring easier, but now the glue forms a wonderful greenish black mold on the surface after a few weeks. I would appreciate any thoughts on this matter.
Thanks, Jim


----------

